# Love or Hate Canon Rumors Forum



## unfocused (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't know how many times I've sworn I was going to just stop posting on this forum. 

After about the 10,000th thread regurgitating the same talking points it all becomes a little too much. Then someone posts something interesting or insightful and I am hooked again.

Things I like: 

1) It's truly an international forum. I like hearing the perspective of people from all over the world and feeling that in some small way I have a connection to those in other countries.

2) There are some very good professionals who take the time to participate and share their knowledge.

3) There are people willing to share their personal experience and advice on equipment purchases.

4) There are people who know far more about the technology of today's equipment than I will ever know or even care to know.

5) Occasionally I pick up usable tips.

Things I hate:

1) Reading 10 million threads all repeating the same talking points on issues like sensors, dynamic range, ISO performance, shadow detail, etc. etc. Most of which don't have the tiniest thing to do with the quality of an image.

2) A handful of obsessive individuals who hijack nearly every thread and repeat the same points over and over again, arguing over obscure issues that have nothing to do with the original subject. 

3) Individuals who "critique" the photos others post, pointing out insignificant or non-existent "flaws" that only shows how little they themselves know about composition and what makes a compelling photograph.

4) Individuals who post pictures asking for critiques, not knowing that most of opinions they get on this forum will consist of very bad advice. (And then taking offense at the ill-informed critiques)

5) Moderators who are often too quick to hit the "delete" button.

6) Commenters who have no sense of humor themselves and can't abide anyone else having a sense of humor. 

I could go on, but that's a good start. How about others? What is it that makes you want to never again return to this site. And what is it that keeps bringing you back here?


----------



## RGF (Apr 4, 2013)

Basically agree with additional point. Rumors can be fun and we can talk about what we want. I don't take rumors and comments about them seriously and find that at times I get bored. All in all, I plan to hang around fora while.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 4, 2013)

I think that posts insulting another user or trying to start or flaming should be removed. Criticism of a image post should be given only when requested, or maybe a forum for critique.

The mods can't prevent someone from starting the 1000'th thread on a subject, maybe more combining of threads. 

As you note, there are those who post more, but its continually bullying others that is sometimes overpowering. Firing back a insulting post is not useful. Ignore the posts or report them if they affect you.

It would be nice to have a ignore user "XX" function, but we don't have it.


----------



## pierceography (Apr 4, 2013)

Being what I consider a "learning amateur" photographer with a recent gear budget that's larger than it should be, I'm able to glean quite a bit from these forums. There are quite a few very knowledgeable people in here.

That being said, for every knowledgeable person in the CR forums, there's another person equally rude or otherwise lacking in proper manners.


----------



## AprilForever (Apr 4, 2013)

unfocused said:


> I don't know how many times I've sworn I was going to just stop posting on this forum.
> 
> After about the 10,000th thread regurgitating the same talking points it all becomes a little too much. Then someone posts something interesting or insightful and I am hooked again.
> 
> ...



Sorry, but everything wrong with this forum is also wrong with human nature, and exists in every other forum on the Earth. This is actually a rather friendly forum compared to many...


----------



## Pieces Of E (Apr 4, 2013)

Personally, I like this site very much and the info, reviews, ideas and tech knowledge that resides on it. I think there are multitudes of different shooters on here that provide lots of different opinions. Sometimes there are insults and differences but, it's a great big world. Besides, how else would I find out about the firmware update for the EOS-M that's coming soon?


----------



## Efka76 (Apr 4, 2013)

I like this forum very much. It's great that there are very knowledgeable photographers who are always willing to help, explain or advice on practically all matters that relate to photography. From them I can learn a lot! Also, it is very interesting to know in advance what I should expect in advance in relation to new gear releases.


----------



## iKenndac (Apr 4, 2013)

This forum is one of the most polarising experiences I've had on a forum, and it's one of the reasons my post count is pretty low.

One the one hand, whenever I post questions or contribute to a thread I tend to get well informed, polite posts that are genuinely helpful and intelligent. That part of this community is wonderful.

On the other hand, whenever I go near a thread about actual cameras (i.e., the hardware that Canon produces), the thread more often than not devolves into name-calling, arguing, the confusion between fact and opinion and childish personal attacks.

Of course, the last part of my second point is present to some degree everywhere, but because I don't come here that often I haven't learned the names of the people I need to avoid, and as a newbie it paints a fairly negative picture of this place, however unfair that may actually be to the rest of the community. I know there are nice people in here, but you wouldn't be able to tell just by coming here and clicking on the recent threads list on the homepage!


----------



## brad-man (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree with all of your likes. I can deal with most of the dislikes, though I am in particular agreement by your last two comments. I have seen quite a few posts, which may not have been particularly "helpful", but were not offensive and were at least slightly amusing, get deleted. I think the whole community could have a better sense of humor-both moderators and posters alike. And yes, some of those deleted posts were mine  There is much bad advice and even worse critiques, but this is not a classroom, it is a forum. Though I have been snapping pictures for years, I have only relatively recently begun learning how to take good photos, and I find this forum to be an excellent resource for general learning, photographic tips and gear evaluation. There are some trolls and some folks who just take _everything_ too seriously, but, for the most part, I find this to be an agreeable diversion.

PS I am particularly tired of some frequent posters frequently posting how posting is a waste of time and advising everyone to "go out and shoot." Thanks for allowing me to share in your little rant and have a nice day...


----------



## docsmith (Apr 4, 2013)

I stopped reading for awhile. But to be honest, there seems to be a bit of an upswing in the quality of some of the threads. So I have been reading more often for awhile now. Ironically, it seems that the fewer "rumors" the better the content of the forums.


----------



## Admin US West (Apr 4, 2013)

docsmith said:


> I stopped reading for awhile. But to be honest, there seems to be a bit of an upswing in the quality of some of the threads. So I have been reading more often for awhile now. Ironically, it seems that the fewer "rumors" the better the content of the forums.



+1


Things tend to go south when there are new model announcements, lots of flaming and arguments about how disappointing, and then the name calling. 

I think some members just stay away for a few days when that is going on.


----------



## BrettS (Apr 4, 2013)

Good post, unfocused. 

I feel that there is, on rare occasion, an excess of pedantry, usually as a tool in reaction to cognitive dissonance.

And there are a couple of members that I find sometimes bordering on obnoxious in their attempts to persuade others of their beliefs. Yet a day or a week later, some of those very individuals seem helpful and rational. I guess it goes with the territory.

Bottom line: I do love the site, and there are many very helpful and interesting people here.


----------



## zim (Apr 4, 2013)

Overall I’m amazed at the openness of many of the pro photogs on this forum willing to give up their knowledge, particularly technique to help others it is there lively hood after all. The few times I’ve asked for advice I’ve been given solid help and it’s been most appreciated.

The other thing that keeps me coming back is the photographs posted. There are particular photographers that I have found consistently inspiring, and am downright envious of their talent so I’m not going to mention them 

As for the bickering that erupts occasionally, well it’s a bit like the Jeremy Kyle show no one admits to watching it but if I’m honest it is kinda entertaining 

Bottom line: I’m hooked!


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm relatively new to this forum and I hear what you're say'n but all the negatives come with the territory. It's the nature of the medium unfortunately ... 

You also have to remember that its not costing you anything to join most forums, unless that forum offers say a paid subscription level membership that possibly includes other services: e.g buy and sell, etc.

I belong to several photography forums: film and digital; 35mm and larger formats; astronomy, etc., and without fail, there will be a few individuals that like to stir the pot; spew vitriol; act up and act out, etc. etc. etc. As long as Internet forums in general allow you to be anonymous in some form or fashion, you're gonna have individuals who can't be held accountable for the things they post. 

What separates some forums from others is how engaged the moderators are at monitoring their respective site and whether or not the rules are enforced. Some forums give what I'll refer to as a "cooling off period," if you're a repeat offender. In other words, they'll block your account from posting any comments or starting a thread for say 24 - 36 hrs., so that hopefully, you see the light and mend your ways.

Other forums have tried deleting a users account after egregious violations. Unfortunately, that doesn't really work because a person can always create another account with a different alias. But after awhile, you recognize them for who they are. As for the repetition of topics and questions - again, its the nature of the beast. Most search engine features (if you bother to use a search feature) on a site or anywhere else are gonna return way too many search results that are gonna be difficult to narrow down to what you're looking for - and sometimes, you just don't know. It's hit or miss. 

Can't find what your looking for? = Start a new thread with (you guessed it) ...

Maybe tailor some FAQ sticky's that can address most of the general questions people are going to ask.
But that becomes a slippery slope. Where do you draw the line?

Bottomline: You gotta take the bitter with the sweet. I know its a cliche but its true. Learn what you can and ignore the rest. Don't engage in tit-for-tat; don't insult total strangers; don't fall for the rope-a-dope, or reel-you-in tirades that push all your buttons and suck you into a nasty verbal exchange. 

You're not required to play that game. 

If you can answer someone's inquiry, lend a bit of constructive assistance or guidance, by all means. 

We learn from each other - but being rude and bellicose in the process is a choice. It doesn't have to be yours.


----------



## gary samples (Apr 5, 2013)

when I found canon rumors I was glad thinking people who use and love canon cameras & lens. it didn't take long to see I was very wrong been thinking about leaving for some time now. maybe go to Nikon rumors if they have one to find all the canon guys living there since all the Nikon fan boys are here !! really don't like the wild west attitude no one in charge trouble makers just keep coming back to screw things up for the few good guys here. I try not to read all the bull crap posts but there is so many most of them I think never even owned a camera . maybe I Should cherry pick the posts more and not spend so much time here and just have a look once in a wile for new gear rumors . Gary


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Apr 5, 2013)

lilmsmaggie said:


> Most search engine features (if you bother to use a search feature) on a site or anywhere else are gonna return way too many search results that are gonna be difficult to narrow down to what you're looking for - and sometimes, you just don't know. It's hit or miss.
> 
> Can't find what your looking for? = Start a new thread with (you guessed it) ...



yeah, the serach bar here is kind of useless.

And i agree with the other poster that ---it's just human nature. I would only add that this does also happen in the real world too. But as all things on the internet go, your anonymous so people will tend to act differently than they do in the real world. I know I am kind of an exception to that here, as my handle is my real name... 8)

other than that, i find this place to be a fun visit in the down season, and when files are transferring, or when I am just seeking a means to procrastinate (but posts here are camera related, so it's not really procrastinating!!!!! LOL).

what I do find is that when I am in that phase of deciding on a potential purchase, this forum is a good place to seek advice, and the members here are usally pretty good at giving advice.


----------



## eml58 (Apr 5, 2013)

There's an American singer called Gary Allan, line in one of his Songs goes "Life aint always Beautiful, but it's a Beautiful ride", I sort of feel that way about Canon Rumours, I first came to Canon Rumours looking for Helpful views on how to improve my Photography, and there's loads of that here, I also found that not only are there some exceptional Photographers posting there are some extremely talented and smart Technical people that post concise and very useful advice, so the Forum meets my expectations, yes, of course the negative fraternity are also well represented here as well, that's life when you have an open forum, not everyone on the Planet has a Positive view on life, these people's views & opinions are easily ignored, no one gives a crap what they think, hence their negative view on life.

Most of all I guess I get a good laugh from time to time, interspersed with some Gems of helpful knowledge.


----------



## unfocused (Apr 5, 2013)

I just want to make a quick clarification. I didn't start this thread to suggest any change would or should occur. I just thought it might be entertaining and maybe cathartic for people to share their likes and dislikes. Obviously if you look at the number of posts I have you can see that I am hooked.


----------



## yogi (Apr 5, 2013)

The good, the bad, and the ugly. Informative, fun, funny. Not dull. Though not all the posts interest me, i can always find several that are interesting. And i do like hear the latest rumors.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 5, 2013)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> But as all things on the internet go, your anonymous so people will tend to act differently than they do in the real world. I know I am kind of an exception to that here, as my handle is my real name... 8)



And that is why I use my name. If I post something I am willing to stand behind it. If I am mistaken or wrong, I will admit it and/or appologize.

I have learned a lot from this forum and have gotten some great advice from it's members.


----------



## J.R. (Apr 5, 2013)

I've learnt a lot of information about my gear on this forum which would have been impossible otherwise. I live in India and out here pro level gear users are difficult to find and seek advice from. 

As with every forum, you are bound to find posters here with obtuse behaviour who engage in name calling and back and forth arguing - there's a poster here who got flamed for using his 1dx for shooting only ... sports . 

But I guess as a regular poster you learn what discussions to get into and which to avoid. 

I find that after engaging in a distasteful discussion, I usually avoid posting for a few days, but then I find myself coming back again


----------



## pdirestajr (Apr 5, 2013)

I like that this forum has a mix of different backgrounds: seasoned pros from various photographic fields, tech guys and scientists, gear heads, designers, artists, serious hobbyists and people just starting out.

At the end of the day photography is just another form of visual communication with no right and wrong. It's fun talking about the gear we use, but the end result is the only thing that matters.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Apr 5, 2013)

Don Haines said:



> Chuck Alaimo said:
> 
> 
> > But as all things on the internet go, your anonymous so people will tend to act differently than they do in the real world. I know I am kind of an exception to that here, as my handle is my real name... 8)
> ...



We are the minority here for sure, but proud we are, yes!


----------



## rpt (Apr 5, 2013)

gary samples said:


> when I found canon rumors I was glad thinking people who use and love canon cameras & lens. it didn't take long to see I was very wrong been thinking about leaving for some time now. maybe go to Nikon rumors if they have one to find all the canon guys living there since all the Nikon fan boys are here !! really don't like the wild west attitude no one in charge trouble makers just keep coming back to screw things up for the few good guys here. I try not to read all the bull crap posts but there is so many most of them I think never even owned a camera . maybe I Should cherry pick the posts more and not spend so much time here and just have a look once in a wile for new gear rumors . Gary


When things go south (or north - if you are an Aussie or a kiwi or... you get my drift...) I look at pictures shot by the great photogs on this forum. "Anything shot with a..." and others. 

I have learned a lot on this forum. I also like the friendliness and humor. There are always going to be the PITA persons. Like someone said it is human nature - pity about that. However, all in all, my experience is more positive than negative.


----------



## distant.star (Apr 5, 2013)

.
Good thread; thanks for starting it.

Overall, I don't take a forum like this seriously enough to get emotional one way or another. I suspect much of whatever conflict happens comes from people giving this more weight than it deserves. 

I'm glad you mentioned the international aspect -- that's something I especially love. It gives me hope that maybe we humans actually do stand a chance of not blowing up the planet one day. Ordinary people talking to one another is far more useful than the grandstanding of heads of state. (And I still miss Brian and his banter with all of us. Hope he is well!)

One other thing I especially like is that it's not anonymous. The guy who runs this site is a real person with a family, and some of us know him to varying degrees. It's nice to know that anything we do here may contribute to the support of a genuinely nice guy. That's sort of a log-in-the-fireplace feeling to me, where many other forums/sites are cold and impersonal.

If this site went down, I'd REALLY miss it -- and I can't think of any other site I'd say that about.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## pgsdeepak (Apr 5, 2013)

i recently joined this forum. So far the experience is very positive and helpful. My transition from a Crop camera w/ decent Non L Lens user to a FF Camera with good (not the best) L lens user is almost fully based on the opinion and advices I received from this forum. The people who shares their opinion might be experts or not, who cares, most of them actually used the device or tried certain things or bought from a certain stores, whatever it is, there is a lot of good information being shared and it has definitely helped people like me. Many of the threads and responses are good intentional and fun. Ofcourse there are other threads like whining about new camera or lens releases which does not live up to expectations, or criticizing certain photo or photographer etc etc, for those and all, we can ignore if we are not interested or sit back and read and enjoy if we are interested or join the fun if we are really interested. After all its a forum, people can share opinion ;D


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 5, 2013)

Interesting thread and I agree with most of your points.

I do feel the website owners can make the site more mobile friendly, and I am not talking Taptalk (or whatever it is called). I am sure vbulletin or other forum software have got good mobile options. Even just adding larger or better navigation would help mobile users, especially those on smartphones (rather than tablets).

One thing I am not a big fan of is people that promote their own websites. I humbly believe that is what their signatures are for if they so desire to use them, and that is great. But threads that are about X and then suggest you to visit the site to learn more, or see the picture they are talking about, I feel is just advertising even if it can be interesting. With posts like that they should embed the picture into the post rather than trying to get humans and search engines to visit their site.

In the whole there seems to be a lot of nice people on these forums, I even considered contacting CR guy when he came to Vietnam, Thailand etc to see if he fancied a beer or two, but sometimes anonymity is useful and so did not bother.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 5, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Chuck Alaimo said:
> 
> 
> > But as all things on the internet go, your anonymous so people will tend to act differently than they do in the real world. I know I am kind of an exception to that here, as my handle is my real name... 8)
> ...



I used to have another user name that was sort of my initials, but have changed to a neutral one. I am using my real name on my Youtube channel which I have gotten to regret as I have been attacked personally by quite scary people (not a fun thing when you have a couple of young children, therefore I have decided to be more anonymous. By I have no problems standing behind my posts and are very willing to give up my identity to anyone who asks for it. 

Back to the OP, this forum has become a drug for me. I have learned so much over the last 18 months since I discovered it. It all started when I googled for Canon rumors on the 5D3 to see when it would be announced as I wanted to upgrade my 60D. I normally like the discussion here and find it to be a good combination of tech and photography. Occasionally I would like more of photography techniques but there are obviously other channels for that.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 5, 2013)

Do you consider your wife as a perfect "woman" in the world?

Love it and hate it, I visit CRs at least 5-10 a day. *EVERYDAYS* ;D


----------



## DCM1024 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have had both good and bad experiences on this forum.

Good experiences: many people have been helpful, especially Mt. Spokane & Neuro. Their help on selecting a shutter speed for a dove release at a wedding last year directly led to more people hiring me this year, because they liked that shot. I have also dealt with posters who have been rude & unkind. I try to ignore them. There have been times when others have complained to the moderators on my behalf and posts have been removed. I want this forum as a learning experience. Yes, I get get paid for work, but that doesn't mean I am the guru - I want to learn more, too.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 5, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Do you consider your wife as a perfect "woman" in the world?



That must surely depend whether she is a member of CR or not, and she knows who you are!!


----------



## rifz (Apr 5, 2013)

Is there a way to start at the beginning of a thread, instead of the end? thanks


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 5, 2013)

I like Canon Rumors, it helps me unwind but sometimes it also gets me wound up ;D
Although I don't like some posts, for the most part I still do learn something new or interesting from them.
For me CR has been a very informative forum and I like reading and contributing here.


----------



## Albi86 (Apr 5, 2013)

unfocused said:


> I could go on, but that's a good start. How about others? What is it that makes you want to never again return to this site. And what is it that keeps bringing you back here?



There are two sort of users:
- Group 1: Photography enthusiasts who use Canon gear and want to learn more or exchange opinions about it, but are also ready to criticize Canon when they're disappointed about a product and/or comparing Canon's offer to the competition;
- Group 2: Canon enthusiasts who have a sort of religious-like attitude toward their favourite multinational company and take every negative feedback as an outrage to their person. 

So what happens is that whenever someone from Group 1 criticizes Canon (or praises another company) about something there will be someone from Group 2 calling him a troll or - the most ludicrous - a bad photographer. Every sort of argument will be used to prove that Canon is better - even if they're plainly and extremely OT.

In my experience the second group is the problem, as it is aggressive: they often feel personally attacked and reply consequently. It happens the same (or even worse) in Apple-dedicated fora as well as local/national Canon Club boards. The attitude towards DxO measurement would be an example of that: they don't say that _my_ gear is better? They're a bunch of fools and they don't know what they're talking about. 

In my experience, in other boards where people are less biased about one or another company, things are smoother. People don't feel outraged by negative comments about this or that, so they don't reply aggressively and rudely, and no flame is triggered. Actually, it's important to know what's good and what's bad about a piece of gear, and when people seek this sort of unbiased knowledge the whole environment is more relaxed and polite and people are more motivated to post well-written replies and keep it peaceful and civilized.

So why am I here? As a Canon user it's always interesting to see how people handle their Canon-compatible gear. Knowing the strenghts and the limits of something gives me a good idea of what is worth buying and what is not. But I definitely belong to Group 1: I shoot both Canon and Nikon and I absolutely don't care about brands. I always try to buy the best gear I can afford, so I'm not interested in praising Canon products for the sake of it. That's not constructive.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 5, 2013)

personally I am also really sick of the MASS DR DEBATE. all the posts and threads relating to that waffle should be quarantined to an area labled "YES WE KNOW THE D800 IS TEH BESTESTER AND HAS 14 STOPS OF DR!!!!1!!"

but there is a wealth of information here, as you said many people share alot of info and there is plenty to be learned. I'm always learning new things on this site 

I think you can learn more here than paying thousands of dollars to a "pro's" workshop where they share a little select bit of info and gloss over the parts that are REALLY going to help. because at the end of the day they dont really want you to be competative with them

the international multicultural aspect is also good


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Apr 5, 2013)

I think it`s interesting to read some opinions and news.
And to see, how others work with their equipment.

Nothing about love or hate.


----------



## mb66energy (Apr 5, 2013)

I really like canonrumors because
* there is a lot of knowledge based opinion (which has much more reliability than simple tech specs)
* a wide spread attitude to help others if they do some decisions
* a lot of tech info about existing hardware, software and its combinations
* some information about upcoming trends

Sometimes I see some "fanatic fights" between persons - but I try to filter the arguments from these debates and if there is nothing left ... what the hell.

If discussions go mad: A good motivation for doing what cameras a lenses are aimed at, taking photos. - Best, Michael


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 5, 2013)

Albi86 said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > I could go on, but that's a good start. How about others? What is it that makes you want to never again return to this site. And what is it that keeps bringing you back here?
> ...


And then let's add a third group of people that are spending their time on this forum badmouthing Canon in attempts to get attention for whatever reasons. They normally say that they are non-biased and calling themselves the true photographers, but they are always biased against Canon and are constantly getting in the way for balanced discussions.


----------



## PKinDenmark (Apr 5, 2013)

This thread made me register and enter my first response / post here. 

I enjoy the CR Forum. 
It is very informative and several very skilled and well-informed people offer valuable information. Also a good share of the many questions asked relate well to my interests. 
Thank you !!

Having learned (through around 6 months of following the forum) to find the golden nuggets and skip the stuff less relevant for me (or idling), I gain a lot of knowledge from CR Forum.

Being an photo-active hobbyist, I try to be not too gear-obsessed, but focus on making photographs. 
I generally find that the most important way to improve is not by changing the gear but by learning how to photograph better. 
That said I am now mature for a body upgrade. I started out with a Canon G5 (loved it), moved to an EOS 450D/rebel XSi (even more so), now with a nice set of Canon optics. Has served me well for almost 5 years. 
Now my head spins with considerations like: Crop of FF? What specific news to come from Canon re. crop-bodies? How big a move to make? etc. 

Here CR Forum serves my need for information perfectly. (And I may start posting my own questions soon).


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 5, 2013)

I followed CR for some time as a rumour site, and found it interesting. Began to read some of the forum posts and found that unlike other forum 'discussions' that I had come across CR seemed to be populated, on the whole, by intelligent, courteous people who either knew their stuff or were a sponge to receive the information. 

Also many of the photos posted were ( and are ) superb. So I joined and it's the only forum I have ever been involved in. 

Inevitably you get a few of the aggressive 'forum speak' posters who can be insulting whilst hiding behind anonymity, but they are generally few and far between. 

With regard to the continual resurfacing of topics such as ( the dreaded ) DR, despite the often inane postings by troubled souls, there is some really good information that can be gleaned, such as the fact that Canon sensors respond better to over exposing slightly if the EV range allows. So even the latest rant on the subject was not totally in vain. 

The more aggressively a poster puts his view across the less likely it is to hold any substance, so it's often easy to avoid following Red Herrings.

I also enjoy the truly global scope of the forum - it's not so much it's a small world, it's just we move in small circles ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Apr 5, 2013)

As an old guy in the process of semi-retiring, I decided several years ago to learn photography as a hobby to occupy all my extra spare time. Started by reading photo mags and books and even watched Peter Lik on TV. Then started reading a bunch of online photography websites. Eventually found CR forum. Now I am addicted to CR. I hardly ever look at any other websites or read books anymore. I have learned a lot here about equipment and technique. Also, I get to look at so many talented people's posted photos for ideas and inspiration. The good here greatly outweighs the bad (which I try to just ignore). 

PS-Gary, I hope you were just joking about leaving...I really love seeing your photos 8)


----------



## boateggs (Apr 5, 2013)

I have to agree with you. Myself as a self taught picture taker has learened a lot from here. There was one point that you listed in the negative column that has bugged me for a while:

2) A handful of obsessive individuals who hijack nearly every thread and repeat the same points over and over again, arguing over obscure issues that have nothing to do with the original subject. 

Dylyan777, if you read this, I get it, you have an awesome setup but quit hijacking every thread to say that people should have what you have. Your setup is what I want but we are not all prepared to drop $10k+ for family pictures like you (you admitted this on a thread once). Some of us just have fun and this is a hobby, without the need to drop $2k+ on every piece in our stable.

I like it here and have learned a lot. I just avoid all of the new camera threads for a few months, I'll wait until people calm down about not getting at 1DX for the price/body of a 6D.


----------



## K3nt (Apr 5, 2013)

I love it here. Found some great contacts. The ones that tend to be 'not-so-nice' I just ignore. 
The advice and technical bits are awesome. The Nikon vs. Canon debate could go, it's the same as the age old Mac vs. PC... to each their own. 
I'm going to be sticking around for some time to come.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 5, 2013)

boateggs said:


> I have to agree with you. Myself as a self taught picture taker has learened a lot from here. There was one point that you listed in the negative column that has bugged me for a while:
> 
> 2) A handful of obsessive individuals who hijack nearly every thread and repeat the same points over and over again, arguing over obscure issues that have nothing to do with the original subject.
> 
> ...


Wow, I've always had Dylan777 on the 'good guy list', do I have to change that now?


----------



## J.R. (Apr 5, 2013)

Hobby Shooter said:


> boateggs said:
> 
> 
> > I have to agree with you. Myself as a self taught picture taker has learened a lot from here. There was one point that you listed in the negative column that has bugged me for a while:
> ...



LOL ... I wouldn't think so ... he hasn't done anything of the sort in this thread ;D


----------



## infared (Apr 5, 2013)

I like this site a lot. (Not a big fan of the user interface, tho)...
The cool thing is, as with most forums...you can take what you need and leave the rest. 
I have been enjoying Justin's equipment reviews lately...they are a nice new asset coupled with his competent photography...and his ability to be real and offer up that he does not "know or get it all" with some equipment...just like all of us. I think this site gets better..not worse.
Sometimes the discussions get a bit tedious...but I can jump out at any time...no biggie.
Photography attracts a lot of "experts"...many time they make me grin! ......


----------



## Casey (Apr 5, 2013)

I have to see that I really love this site and find a lot of interesting information. I really just started photography last year. 30 years ago I was stationed in England and bought a Canon AV-1. My photography lessons were "If it is bright and sunny use appeture 8, if cloudy use a 6, and inside use a 4." I did not have good access to information. Since then I just stuck with point and shoots.

Last year I bought a T3i. I have been able to improve greatly thanks to all of the information on the internet as well as shops that have classes available. My pbase account is WWW.pbase.com/collink if you want to see what someone can learn in less than a year by listening to the experts. 

I agree that I sometimes see a new thread on something that has been well covered - and seen a few people complain about that fact that they posted it. I understand that if someone is new then they haven't seen it before. Of course, I use the search button and check for what has been posted to see if I someone else has already asked my question. So far, I have found it.

I have been greatly impressed with the information that has been posted on this forum. I recognize that the users vary from beginners to career professionals. I really appreciate the level of help that I can from experienced people. 

I want to say thank you to all of the people on this forum that take the time and share their expertise so that newbies can learn and appreciate their hobby. I also find that the more I learn the more I realize how much more there is to getting great pictures.

My .02

Casey


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 5, 2013)

boateggs said:


> I have to agree with you. Myself as a self taught picture taker has learened a lot from here. There was one point that you listed in the negative column that has bugged me for a while:
> 
> 2) A handful of obsessive individuals who hijack nearly every thread and repeat the same points over and over again, arguing over obscure issues that have nothing to do with the original subject.
> 
> ...



If I remember correctly, I only gave my comments/advices to posters were looking for advices on lenses and bodies they about to purchase. My advices are based on HAND-ON products, not reading through online reviews. 

1. Is that considered as "hijacking"? 
2. When did I said "people should have what you have" ?

Keep in mind, I don't spend $10K-ish in one purchase. I slowly upgraded my gear one by one. Yes...photography is just my hobby, mainly family photos. My kids only grow up one. Why not keeping those memories with good tool when you can afford it


----------



## V8Beast (Apr 5, 2013)

unfocused: You assessments are spot-on. Adding to what's already been stated:

Dislikes:

1) People insisting that what they want and need in a camera is what everyone wants and needs in a camera. These people think they speak on behalf of the entire photographic community. What an honor that must be 

Likes:

1) This forum, in general, is comprised of thoughtful, well-written posts. My theory is that it has to do with it's large international base of users. Forums comprised of primarily Americans are littered with poorly written posts from barely literate hillbillies. While that may be a harsh assessment of my people, our atrocious performance on global standardized tests in reading and writing seem to confirm my suspicions ;D

2) I very much enjoy looking through images posted by some exceptionally gifted photographers on this site. I originally came here looking for rumors on the 5D3. Thanks to what I learned, I was able to make a well-informed purchasing decision, learn when it would be available for pre-sale, and get in on the first batch. It took a solid 6-9 months for the bulk of the DR whining to subside, at which point I came back for reasons 1 and 2.


----------



## gary samples (Apr 5, 2013)

People just can't hide who and what they are. !!


----------



## BumpyMunky (Apr 5, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It would be nice to have a ignore user "XX" function, but we don't have it.


Not sure if this what you're looking for, but I've done this on occasion:
Go to your profile: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=profile;area=account
Hover over "Modify Profile", click on "Buddies/Ignore List", click "Edit Ignore List". Add the username of the person you wish to ignore.
Also, you'll need to have the "Modify Profile -> Look and Layout" checkbox for _Hide messages posted by members on my ignore list_ checked. 

When you read a thread that has posts from those users, a placeholder link shows instead of each post, so you can still see the content if you really want to.



rifz said:


> Is there a way to start at the beginning of a thread, instead of the end? thanks


From a specific message, I don't think so, but on the bottom left of every page, you can click the Page 1 link. Also, at the top, in the "path" (eg: _canon rumors FORUM » Canon Rumors General » Site Information _), if you click on the subject, that'll go to page one as well.

From the list of topics, clicking the subject itself displays the topic from the beginning. What I usually do is click the "NEW" button, and if I haven't read any messages from that thread I get the beginning, and if I have read some, it goes to where I last read that thread.

Hope that helps.


----------

